# Clark Univ. P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Part-Time Police Dispatcher*
Clark University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 07/11/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety








*Company Description:*
Founded in 1887, Clark was one of the first all-graduate institutions in the United States. The second largest city in New England, Worcester is home to 11 institutions of higher learning and is increasingly recognized for its growing healthcare and biotechnology communities, its thriving cultural scene, and as a vibrant food hub and clean hookers.

*Job Description:*
This position is located within the Clark University Police Department. The Clark University Police Department is responsible for ensuring a safe environment for the students, faculty, staff and public by providing services twenty-four hours a day, seven days a week. Under the general supervision of the Dispatch Coordinator, the Dispatchers that staff the Clark University Police Dispatch Center, operate as a primary point of contact for life or property emergencies and general Police and parking services.
*Major Responsibilities: *

Advise, direct and interpret emergency calls for service, and initiate Police, Fire and or EMS as needed.
Document complete and accurate information into the computer aided dispatch system (IMC).
Operate two-way radio communications for Police, Fire and EMS, including Clark University student EMS.
Monitor intrusion, duress and fire alarms on the CBORD alarm system.
Monitor and utilize card access system.
Monitor Worcester Police communications for incident adjacent to the University, and dispatch Police if necessary.
Receive, relay and transmit pertinent LEAPS/CJIS information from the State Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal.
Assist the students, staff, faculty and general public in the lobby of the Police Department.
Prepare and transmit work orders to the University Physical Plant Department.
Initiate notification to appropriate University officials or students, in the event of an emergency.
Sign out keys for authorized students, staff or departments in accordance with the Clark University Police key policy.
Receive, record and disseminate lost and found property in accordance with the Clark University Police lost and found policy.
Utilize and transmit video recordings of incidents through the Universities CCTV system (Axis Camera Station).
Assist with distribution of temporary parking decals. 
Assist with tasks deemed necessary by supervisors or Officers.

*Requirements:*

High School diploma or equivalent is required.
1 year of previous dispatching experience preferred
Must have first aid and CPR certification within 1 month of hire
Must possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills including the ability to be calm under pressure.
Must be able to multi-task.
Must possess typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs.
Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.
This part-time position is for weekend shifts including evenings.
This is an essential employee position and must be able to work during inclement weather
Clark University currently requires all employees and students to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Exemptions will be made for medical or disability reasons or religious beliefs, and could be made, at the sole discretion of the University, for other well-documented reasons.

*Additional Information:*
Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.
Clark University offers a generous benefit package for full and, if applicable, part-time employees that include; paid time off, generous retirement plan, group health and dental insurance, life insurance, and tuition, along with use of many campus amenities. For a complete list of benefits for eligible employees visit here.

*Application Instructions:*
To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a *Clark University Careers* Account by clicking on the *APPLY NOW* button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.
Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United States for any employer.
*HR to select:* A successful background check is required upon acceptance.

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.

*Related Searches:*


----------

